# Congrats to the Giants...



## taddy1340

Pack folded...especially Favre when it counted.

Ken, you must be happy! :lol:


----------



## KEN W

:beer: On this day the best team won although they tried to give it away at the end of regulation.I hope for their sake getting to the SB is enough.Patriots will win.

Great game to watch.....that's what championship games are all about.The last overtime NFL Championship game was a nightmare for us Vikes fans......1998.Now you have one also.

Surprised the cold didn't seem to make any difference.Manning made just enough completions with no mistakes to win it.

Packers running game disappeared.....going 1-10 on third downs with 2 interceptions cost Pack dearly.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Farve has now tossed two Int at the end of NFC Championship games that have cost his team a berth in the Super Bowl. I wonder if any of the Packer Fans remember the Philly game? :beer:

I had a few friends at the game today! Each one called to gloat etc..None of the thought that the Giants had even a glimmer of hope. One in fact had already bought tickets for AZ!!!!!!!!

Funny none have returned my calls since the end of the game. Might have to call them at work Monday if they even go in!!!!!


----------



## jgat

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Unreal how much of a double standard there is when it comes to Farve.If Eli Manning had thrown that interception in overtime that led to the other team winning.....he would be ripped up and down and maybe even run out of town......but all the newsies cared about Farve is whether he would come back again next year.

Even though he is a hall of fame QB.......the media love affair with him is the most nauseating thing about the Packers.Except for one 90 yd pass.....Eli clearly out played Farve.He had a very poor day.....but then so did his counterpart for New England.....Brady stunk up the field and the defense along with injuries to key players won it for the Patriots.

Packers looked like the Vikes.....stop the running game and the QB can't get the job done.1 for 10 on third downs.Throw the ball to the other team.....formula for losing.


----------



## KEN W

We Vikings fans should all make "The Pilgramage" to GB next weekend. All the RIFF-RAFF should be cleared out of Lambeau by then. :bop:


----------



## taddy1340

Ron Gilmore said:


> Farve has now tossed two Int at the end of NFC Championship games that have cost his team a berth in the Super Bowl. I wonder if any of the Packer Fans remember the Philly game? :beer:
> 
> I had a few friends at the game today! Each one called to gloat etc..None of the thought that the Giants had even a glimmer of hope. One in fact had already bought tickets for AZ!!!!!!!!
> 
> Funny none have returned my calls since the end of the game. Might have to call them at work Monday if they even go in!!!!!


I'll take my lumps as a Packer fan, but Ron know your football history! That was the '03 Divisional Playoff against Philly...the same game as the haunting 4th and 26. Philly would later lose to Carolina in the NFC title game.

Damn Queen fans don't know anything... :lol:


----------



## jgat

I almost corrected him, but I figured I would let it slide since I am having such a good day today! I was honestly expecting to have packer fans in my ear for the next 13 days, and then have the pack beat Tom Brady and the Pats, and I would have to hear about that for YEARS! The medias love affair with #4 is nauseating at best. I do know the pain that the packer fans are feeling though, so I have put off calling all of my packer backer friends for a few days to let them heal a little.


----------



## T Shot

jgat said:


> The medias love affair with #4 is nauseating at best.


Do you mean to say you grow tired of hearing about his child-like enthusiasm for the game as well? You don't enjoy that every time he makes a drive killing mistake the announcers just chalk it up to being a "gunslinger" or "gambler"? I thought I was the only one...


----------



## KEN W

Should we let up on these guys????Not a chance :eyeroll:

I learned that a few years ago from the Pukers when the Cardinals knocked the Vikes out of the playoffs and the Pukers gloated by inviting the guy who made the TD catch to come to GB to celebrate GB's playoff game.I will never let up on those Pukes after that especially when the shoe is on the other foot.

What a great day today.Hope the Pukes all were able to get tee times now that the season is over. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## taddy1340

KEN W said:


> Should we let up on these guys????Not a chance :eyeroll:
> 
> I learned that a few years ago from the Pukers when the Cardinals knocked the Vikes out of the playoffs and the Pukers gloated by inviting the guy who made the TD catch to come to GB to celebrate GB's playoff game.I will never let up on those Pukes after that especially when the shoe is on the other foot.
> 
> What a great day today.Hope the Pukes all were able to get tee times now that the season is over. :beer: :beer: :beer:


Yeah, don't let up Ken! As Viking fans, you guys have so much to be happy about. In your retired days, I'd think you'd have better things to do!

You're one of the few old enough on here that should know the Queens have won nothing. I guess I'd use the same old defense too if my team didn't have any hardware.


----------



## KEN W

Come on Mike this isn't personal.It has always amazed me that as contentious as this topic is......we have never let it get personal.

I hate the Packers.Packer backers hate the Vikings.It won't change anyone's mind here.After reading this stuff from you.....

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=45633

you had to know when not if the Pack lost you were going to take a hit. So now it's my turn to "pee in y'all Cheerios today!"


----------



## njsimonson

Disappointing.

How come we never get the superbowl we want (aside from the perennial Vikings screw-ups)??? Brady v. Favre was what I was hoping for, now we have to watch a lackluster Giants team versus the unstoppable Patriots. NFL could have marketed the living daylights out of Pack v. Pats, sigh.

I'll be watching for the commercials.


----------



## Ref

I hope it won't be that easy for that Pats. Remember that the Giants gave them all they wanted in the last regular season game. I know that it was played in front the Giants home crowd, but it as a heck of a game. The Giants play them pretty regularly so I don't think that they are intimidated by the Pats very much.

Although, I am waiting for the commercials too. :lol:


----------



## taddy1340

KEN W said:


> Come on Mike this isn't personal.It has always amazed me that as contentious as this topic is......we have never let it get personal.
> 
> I hate the Packers.Packer backers hate the Vikings.It won't change anyone's mind here.After reading this stuff from you.....
> 
> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=45633
> 
> you had to know when not if the Pack lost you were going to take a hit. So now it's my turn to "pee in y'all Cheerios today!"


Ken,

Sorry if it came off as "personal." I didn't intend as such. You are correct that I enjoy the bantor between us. It probably came across as such because of my discussion with Gilmore in the Open forum...I was a little disappointed in his hypocrisy yesterday and may have let it influence the tone of my last message. My apologies to you and others (except him) if that's how it came across.

We both know the Packers are the class of the North! :wink:


----------



## KEN W

Mike,

Are you still hunting down there?Should be about time for the snows to start back north pretty soon. 8)

Been really cold up here the past week.....not just in GB.


----------



## taddy1340

KEN W said:


> Mike,
> 
> Are you still hunting down there?Should be about time for the snows to start back north pretty soon. 8)
> 
> Been really cold up here the past week.....not just in GB.


Managed to scrape out a Canada hunt yesterday...got one. Duck closes this weekend. It's been a very good year for that. I have about 4 birds that are going on the wall to include my first Ross goose and Canvasback.

Goose season closes on 17 Jan. I'm going north to KS this weekend to chase some roosters...ecstatic about that! The hunting here is not much of a dropoff than ND. Plus the colors of the birds are phenomenal!


----------



## gaddyshooter

Still fuming since Sunday night. :******: . The blame for this loss goes straight to the play calling for me. They played like a freaking back yard pick up game. "Ok, everyone go deep, and I'll hit one of you when you get open." They completely abandoned the running game. I think they had like 12 rushing attemps for the entire game. :roll: Absolutely ridiculous. Look at the difference in the type of plays in the win over the Seahawks and this game. In the Seahawks game they ran all kinds of screen plays, play action passes, and of course the 5-8 yard slant patterns that were very succcessful. They attempted absolutely NONE of those in this loss and subsequently could not move the ball.

Also for all the people bashing Favre. Yes, I admit he did not play that well, but when you have play calling like that, and faced with 3rd down and 10 repeatedly, it causes any QB to try to force something to happen.


----------



## taddy1340

gaddyshooter said:


> Still fuming since Sunday night. :ticked: . The blame for this loss goes straight to the play calling for me. They played like a freaking back yard pick up game. "Ok, everyone go deep, and I'll hit one of you when you get open." They completely abandoned the running game. I think they had like 12 rushing attemps for the entire game. :roll: Absolutely ridiculous. Look at the difference in the type of plays in the win over the Seahawks and this game. In the Seahawks game they ran all kinds of screen plays, play action passes, and of course the 5-8 yard slant patterns that were very succcessful. They attempted absolutely NONE of those in this loss and subsequently could not move the ball.
> 
> Also for all the people bashing Favre. Yes, I admit he did not play that well, but when you have play calling like that, and faced with 3rd down and 10 repeatedly, it causes any QB to try to force something to happen.


Very good points...the only I disagree with are the screen plays...they tried several without any production. If Jackson would have kept his distance from the lineman on that one in the red zone, it would have been a TD...instead he was stopped for no gain. I wondered where all of the quick slants were as well. They completely abandoned what got them there...Oh well, next year I guess!

Mike


----------



## djleye

Hey Mike........Don't be stealing the Vikes lines, we have that one patented!!!!!!!! Dammit!!!!!!  :lol: :wink:



> Oh well, next year I guess!


----------



## KEN W

gaddyshooter said:


> Also for all the people bashing Favre. Yes, I admit he did not play that well, but when you have play calling like that, and faced with 3rd down and 10 repeatedly, it causes any QB to try to force something to happen.


Interesting ideas Gaddy.....So are you saying Farve is to dumb to change the play at the line of scrimmage????

I have to believe Farve has input into what the plays will be.....why didn't he change the plays to reflect what you are saying????Why didn't he change to more running plays?Why didn't he change to more screens and slants when he got up to the line of scrimmage and looked at what the defense was????

I would blame Farve more than the coaching staff.I mean he is a QB with 17 years of experience.Maybe he is getting old like the rest of us and showing it.  Maybe McCarthy is recognizing that and not allowing him to change the plays???

By the way Mike.....congrats on the great hunting......I haven't thought about waterfowl hunting in a couple months.In about 2 months the snow should be here.


----------



## gaddyshooter

Ken wrote
""I have to believe Farve has input into what the plays will be.....why didn't he change the plays to reflect what you are saying????Why didn't he change to more running plays?Why didn't he change to more screens and slants when he got up to the line of scrimmage and looked at what the defense was???? """

Ken, I agree with you. I don't know if he has the "green light" from the coaches to change plays or not. I don't see him doing it that much, like some QBs do. Payton Manning comes to mind right of way. He is always changing things around right before the snap. Even if he is not able to change the plays that are sent in to him, as a 17 year QB, he should have at some point said to the coach that they needed to try something else. Honestly, Favre did not handle the cold very well at all, and I think that is his age showing. Just look at how they got beat up by the Bears in that cold a few weeks ago. He even said after that game that it was the first time he was so cold that he would have rather not even been out there.

I just think that one of the coaches, or someone up in one of the booths watching the game would have seen that trying 10-20 yard passes repeatedly on every freaking down was not really working.


----------



## jgat

As far as the pack's running game goes, I really think the main focus of the Giants game plan was to stop the run, and they did a very good job of it, enough so that the packers decided they needed to abandon it. I was kind of surprised at some of the third down calls though, especially coming down the stretch. Gotta give the Giants a little credit, they played a great game, even Eli (eventhough I can't stand that whiney little "I won't play for the Chargers" punk).


----------



## KEN W

I don't think the Packers coaches do anything different than any other coach.For some reason they have a game plan and stick with it no matter what.Just ask us Vikes fans about Childress's game plans.When teams lined up with 8-9 guys on the defensive front......you would think they could come up with something to counter that.....they didn't the last 4 games of this season.Or last year when teams were lining up with 5 wideouts and beating the crap out of us.Slow learmers????

It is always frustrating as a fan to sit and watch decisions made that are thouroghly not understood by the fans.

I guess I really can't understand why a QB with Farve's experience wouldn't make changes needed......maybe it just isn't as easy as it looks from the couch. :huh:


----------



## gaddyshooter

maybe it just isn't as easy as it looks from the couch. 
_________________

:lol: Yeah, for me sitting in my warm home, with a nice cold brew in my hand, it sure looked easy. It sure didn't LOOK that cold out there. Oh well, there is always next year for the Pack and Vikes. :beer:


----------



## T Shot

T Shot said:


> Do you mean to say you grow tired of hearing about his child-like enthusiasm for the game as well? You don't enjoy that every time he makes a drive killing mistake the announcers just chalk it up to being a "gunslinger" or "gambler"? I thought I was the only one...


Nevermind, I'm not... I have Bill Simmons on my side!!!

From his latest ESPN.com article.

*The Roger Clemens Award for "Best story that was ignored by the national media"*
The great Brett Favre completely collapsed in the Giants-Packers game, throwing multiple balls up for grabs, single-handedly killing his team, and then everyone gave him the kid gloves treatment afterward. Favre had an incredible season and exceeded everyone's expectations. It was a wonderful ride, but come on. Didn't Troy Aikman and Joe Buck have to discuss Favre's Level 5 stinkbomb during the telecast beyond just alluding to it a couple of times? What about Peter King, who didn't even mention Favre's grisly performance in his normally comprehensive MMQB column? With all the breaks Green Bay got in that game, if Favre had given his team even a C-plus, the Pack would have won. You know he was bad when the Giants planned on kicking off in OT even if they won the coin flip.

(Note: The media spent four months spoon-feeding us this urban legend that Favre wasn't a gunslinger anymore, he was managing games now, he wasn't going to kill his team by taking dumb chances -- I wrote about how dumb this story line was as far back as Week 4 -- when the reality was Favre was playing the same way he always did, only he was playing exceptionally well and had better teammates. Unfortunately, for Packers fans, that minus-4 weather ended up freezing his Fountain of Youth and he killed their Super Bowl hopes. In my opinion, Favre never changed the way he played this season. Not even one iota. He just played well until Week 19. Which reminds me ...)


----------



## KEN W

Where did you see that the Giants were going to go on defense if they won the toss?

But otherwise he is right.....Brett Farve is treated with kid gloves as we mentioned above......if Eli had thrown that interception,he would have been run out of town by now.About the only thing they didn't show was Deanna Farve in tears after the interception and winning FG.

I also watched his interview with the press after the game on ESPN......all they cared about was if he was coming back next year.....


----------



## T Shot

KEN W said:


> Where did you see that the Giants were going to go on defense if they won the toss?


Simmons may be stretching the truth there, I don't know. I will say that I was suprised they trotted the kicker out there again for a longer field goal than the two he missed.


----------



## Colt

We always have to hear how great Farve is. Well, if he's gonna get the glory, he better get the blame.

Woosconsin cheddar heads are some of the most obnoxious sports fans I know of. I don't mean to rub it in, but you know, if the cheesehads had won............

Farve will never play in a Super Bowl again.

For what it's worth, I saw him interviewed for tv once. When the camera was on, it was ah shucks, good ol' boy stuff. Camera goes off, Farve becomes an arrogant a$$.


----------



## bandman

MAK said:


> When the camera was on, it was ah shucks, good ol' boy stuff. Camera goes off, Farve becomes an arrogant a$$.


Ahhhh, kinda like Bert " The Badmouth" Blyleven huh?. :gag: :rollin:


----------



## jgat

Good Old Bert. Can't wait for the Twins to start up! I have to say this about Favre, eventhough I can't stand him on the field, I think off the field he would be a great hunting buddy. I was at a game at Lambeau a few years ago, and all the players were pulling into the parking lot in their BMW's and Hummers with the tricked out rims all J-Hova whoopty whoo WHAT style, and then here pulls up Brett in a Chev Silverado that looked like it just pulled out of the woods. In that little moment I decided that I hated Brett just a little bit less.


----------



## taddy1340

What's hilarious is all of the outcry you guys have for the treatment of Favre by the media...yet all he's done is put together a Hall of Fame career and will go down as one of the best ever. He's in a long line of Packers that are considered near the top of their positions...White, Nitschke, Hornung, Kramer, etc.

The jealousy is so obvious...you guys haven't had anyone in that conversation in years...maybe since Marshall. The one former Vike that stirs much of the same conversation is Moss and he's long gone on to better things after a crappy stop in Oakland.

If given the opportunity the Queens would take Favre in a heartbeat! The reality is you haven't had a QB since when?...Tarkenton?

Instead of acknowledging Favre's honesty and candor has helped him get where he is, you find ways to pi$$ and moan about him. He's a good example how celebrities/athletes can overcome adversity with hard, honest work.

Until you have someone of his talent and caliber, I never expect you to understand the concept why he gets treated the way he does. Let's see how AP's situation plays out...I'll be keeping tabs. I wouldn't doubt he gets some free passes for mistakes in the future...and why...because he'll be great.


----------



## jgat

taddy1340 said:


> What's hilarious is all of the outcry you guys have for the treatment of Favre by the media...yet all he's done is put together a Hall of Fame career and will go down as one of the best ever. He's in a long line of Packers that are considered near the top of their positions...White, Nitschke, Hornung, Kramer, etc.
> 
> The jealousy is so obvious...you guys haven't had anyone in that conversation in years...maybe since Marshall.


Besides Reggie, the guys you named are ancient and Vikings fans can definitely play that game (Eller, Yary, Page, Krause). But how about Cris Carter or Randall McDaniel?

Taddy, I'm just having a little fun here, not trying to launch any personal attacks, so please don't take it that way. The Vikings Packers rivalry is half the fun of the football season for me. I am surrounded by Packer fans and take more crap in a year than most guys get in a lifetime. I expect to take crap when the Vikes lose, or have a love boat cruise, or have players arrested for going at it in a stairwell. It is part of the rivalry and Vikings fans have been on the short end of the stick for several years!


----------



## taddy1340

jgat said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's hilarious is all of the outcry you guys have for the treatment of Favre by the media...yet all he's done is put together a Hall of Fame career and will go down as one of the best ever. He's in a long line of Packers that are considered near the top of their positions...White, Nitschke, Hornung, Kramer, etc.
> 
> The jealousy is so obvious...you guys haven't had anyone in that conversation in years...maybe since Marshall.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides Reggie, the guys you named are ancient and Vikings fans can definitely play that game (Eller, Yary, Page, Krause). But how about Cris Carter or Randall McDaniel?
> 
> Taddy, I'm just having a little fun here, not trying to launch any personal attacks, so please don't take it that way. The Vikings Packers rivalry is half the fun of the football season for me. I am surrounded by Packer fans and take more crap in a year than most guys get in a lifetime. I expect to take crap when the Vikes lose, or have a love boat cruise, or have players arrested for going at it in a stairwell. It is part of the rivalry and Vikings fans have been on the short end of the stick for several years!
Click to expand...

I'll give you Carter and you did provide good examples of the past...I had to go back that far! Who else would I cite...Randy Wright? Lynne Dickey? :lol:

My point is that just having this bantor proves how great Favre really is!


----------



## KEN W

And the media sure won't let us forget it will they.After all he is their golden boy......just ask them. uke:


----------



## T Shot

Taddy, I was right, your real name is Carl Gerbschmidt. Unfortunately, I'm not a Vikings fan either. Just tired of the treatment he gets. Don't get me wrong, he is a great quarterback, but he doesn't walk on water. Hell, I think Madden would marry him...


----------



## dosch

There were three football fans walking towards the Football
Hall of Fame when all of a sudden one of them noticed a leg
sticking out of the bushes. They moved closer and and noticed
that it was a dead naked woman. Out of respect for the woman the
Bears fan took off his cap and set it on her right breast.
Then out of respect to the woman the Vikings fan took off his
hat and set it on her left breast. Last but not least the Packers
fan took off his hat and set it on her crotch. Shortly after that
the police showed up and the sherriff started his inspection. He
picked up the Bears cap and put it back down and jotted down a
few notes. Then he looked under the Vikings cap and put it back
down and jotted down a few notes. Then the sherriff looked under
the Packers cap and put it back down. Then he picked it back up
again and put it back down. And he did it again. The Packers fan
got upset and asked the sherriff why he kept looking under his
cap? The sherriff said "every time I see a Packers cap I am used
to seeing an *******.


----------



## djleye

OK, It's official, Taddy is actually now Gerby!!!!!! :rollin: :wink:

Sorry Gerby, errr, Mike, I couldn't resist!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Colt

I'm not jealous. I'm just tired of the obnoxious Packer fans. What is there to be jealous about? Football is entertainment, NOT real life. My life is not altered in any matter based on who wins the Super Bowl. Yet, Cowboy fans, Steeler fans, and most of all, Packer fans don't seem to realize that.

Taddy, I'm sorry if I sound like I'm taking it out on you. Actually, I'm using you as a sounding board because I work with several cheese heads. ARGH!!!!!! I have no beef with you, it's just that Packer fans in general make me uke:


----------



## blacklabs2

Bump for your Vikings' fans that Favre was so crappy two years ago and got special treatment...


----------



## blacklabs2

KEN W said:


> Where did you see that the Giants were going to go on defense if they won the toss?
> 
> But otherwise he is right.....Brett Farve is treated with kid gloves as we mentioned above......if Eli had thrown that interception,he would have been run out of town by now.About the only thing they didn't show was Deanna Farve in tears after the interception and winning FG.
> 
> I also watched his interview with the press after the game on ESPN......all they cared about was if he was coming back next year.....


What are your thoughts this year???


----------



## KEN W

Of course they are entirely different.Why wouldn't they be?He finally wised up and got away from the Pukers.Vikes just were not supposed to win.The Saints were destined to go to the SB this year.


----------



## AdamFisk

blacklabs2 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see that the Giants were going to go on defense if they won the toss?
> 
> But otherwise he is right.....Brett Farve is treated with kid gloves as we mentioned above......if Eli had thrown that interception,he would have been run out of town by now.About the only thing they didn't show was Deanna Farve in tears after the interception and winning FG.
> 
> I also watched his interview with the press after the game on ESPN......all they cared about was if he was coming back next year.....
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts this year???
Click to expand...

Doesn't even deserve a response!!!!!!! If you think Brett Favre lost that game you are ****ing out of your mind.


----------



## blacklabs2

AdamFisk said:


> blacklabs2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see that the Giants were going to go on defense if they won the toss?
> 
> But otherwise he is right.....Brett Farve is treated with kid gloves as we mentioned above......if Eli had thrown that interception,he would have been run out of town by now.About the only thing they didn't show was Deanna Farve in tears after the interception and winning FG.
> 
> I also watched his interview with the press after the game on ESPN......all they cared about was if he was coming back next year.....
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts this year???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't even deserve a response!!!!!!! If you think Brett Favre lost that game you are #$&@ing out of your mind.
Click to expand...

I didn't say he lost it...but two picks in NO (edit NO) territory doesn't help...and third was dropped. You're officially drinking the Favre kool-aid!

Just funny to see all of you Queen fans backtrack on all things many of you said about Favre when he was with the Pack. In the other thread, I guess Ken was right in 2007...Favre couldn't lead a team to the SB! :rollin:


----------



## KEN W

Yup,I guess I was right.A crappy QB for 18 years.....Where did he play those 18 years????? :lost:

How many of you Puker fans will be happy to see him go into the HOF?????I hope he goes as a Viking.....it would serve you guys right.After all he is probably the best QB in history....at least until Peyton Manning retires.


----------



## blacklabs2

Funny to see the spin! This one is going to hurt for you guys a long time! :laugh:


----------



## KEN W

Nah....forgot about it already.We are getting used to it.Someday they will get it done.Just hope it is during my lifetime.

As long as we beat the Pukes and they don't make it either it is not a total loss.Especially with their HOF QB. :beer:


----------



## MOB

How ironic that Brent throws a moronic Interception to lose in the NFC Championship game with his last pass as a Packer and also for his probable last pass for the queens. The game loser interception last night was unbelievable, throwing back across the grain to a covered reciever (which a HS QB knows not to do), when he could have run it to the thirty for a sure longwell game winning FG. Priceless!!
The queens fans had a lot of fun with the Packers fans with their new messiah; how much fun is it now?


----------



## blacklabs2

Bumpittyy bump...


----------



## MOB

Bart and the queenies sure looked good yesterday. Nice bump Mike!


----------

